# F2L Move Count for OH



## Lofty (Apr 29, 2008)

I realized one of the main things I need to improve for my OH solving is my lookahead so I have been doing some slow turning solves (around 17 seconds for F2L) so that I could lookehead and turn constantly. After a few of these I decided to take a few more seconds so I could count the moves... I found my movecount to be over 36 moves for average! Also I found I was doing more U adjustments that saved me from doing cube rotations. So what are some of you guys movecounts? Any tips on lowering my movecount?


----------



## Dene (Apr 29, 2008)

I find about the same. I think F2L move count is over-rated. Finger-trick friendliness is far more important - a trigger like (R U' R' U)*3 or whatever is almost equivalent to other easy slots, yet takes 12 moves. I don't think it is necessary for you to worry about at all. You should just get more averages of 100 out before the next competition!


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 29, 2008)

Lofty said:


> So what are some of you guys movecounts?


29 29 25 29 (30*) 25 27* (23) 29 27 27 23 => 27.0 avg

* Could've been shorter, but planned 1-look LL.



Lofty said:


> Any tips on lowering my movecount?


I just practise solving for fewest moves (linear, not FMC-style) and use optimal solvers to find shorter ways to do things.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 29, 2008)

Dene said:


> I find about the same. I think F2L move count is over-rated. Finger-trick friendliness is far more important - a trigger like (R U' R' U)*3 or whatever is almost equivalent to other easy slots, yet takes 12 moves. I don't think it is necessary for you to worry about at all. You should just get more averages of 100 out before the next competition!



(R U' R' U)*3 <--- I almost never do that and try to avoid it at all costs because it's just that damn slow.

I think it's very very naive to consider move count not important. Why do you think some Petrus users (me included!) have done sub-15? They have low move counts for F2L, not fast speed.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 29, 2008)

Low move count (also considder HTM vs QTM) is only 1 way of getting good times. Good lookahead, few cuberotations, fingertrickfriendlyness, number of total steps (recognitions moments), cube quality and finally FAST FINGERS are also important.

Getting low move count isn't the most important one of these factors otherwise more Petrus solvers would have gotten sub 10 solves also.


----------



## dChan (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, since the question is about how to get a low move count as opposed to a faster F2L I would say that you should check out the algorithms on cubeloop.com for Empty Slotting and Pieces stuck together, etc. I found out that I was actually wasting moves with my current algorithms for empty slotting. I'll need to go cold turkey soon and switch to the more efficient algorithms.

This might help with move count if you don't already use those algorithms.


----------



## Lofty (May 1, 2008)

Well currently I always use 3 move to pair up and 3 moves to insert plus maybe a U adjustment before or after any of those three moves... I use whatever slots are available to me.
I'll check out cubeloop tho I had forgotten about that site.
Edit: I looked at cubeloop and found a lot of those algs just aren't finger trick friendly or are are included in my intuitive F2L.


----------



## dChan (May 1, 2008)

Oh, I forgot about algs needing to be fingertrick friendly. So does that mean I don't need to change the algorithms I already am using? lol, I thought that if I change my F2L algs for empty slot to those my F2L might be faster but if they aren't finger-trick friendly they might screw up my F2L.


----------



## Lofty (May 1, 2008)

I've never used alg based F2L therefore I have always used empty slots and other tricks just not algs for the tricks.. I know empty slot tricks like Doing a D turn but I do not use them as 7 RU turns is faster than 5 RUD turns.


----------



## fanwuq (May 7, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > So what are some of you guys movecounts?
> ...



Wow, that's amazing. And you do that for speedsolving? For speedsolving, mine's probably about 35 2H or OH, It doesn't make a difference, does it?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (May 8, 2008)

the finger-trick-friendly ways of solving are often better than the optimal solutions.


----------

